# Reptifogger running all day?



## Nonameredfoot (Jul 28, 2011)

How often are you supposed to run the reptifogger? I bought one yesterday and only after I bought it read reviews saying they died out in about 2 weeks (I spent $60 so im hoping this doesnt happen)...anywho...Ive been having to run it for an extemely long period of time in order to keep the humidity even at 70-75 (I wouldnt mind if it went higher but it wont) my tank is a 40 gal glass with metal screen cover that is half covered with a trashbag and towel over that to help keep the himidity in but the other is unconvered so the lights can rest on the screen cover. As soon as I turn off the fogger the humidity drops from about 70-75 to 60 and wont go back up til I turn the fogger back on. So far today ive run it for about an hour and it keeps the hum to 75 but like I said the moment I turn it off about 10 mins later it drops quickly and a lot. I dont know if its okay to run them constant?


----------



## Yvonne G (Jul 28, 2011)

My across-the-street neighbor uses one, but he has it on a timer. If he runs it for too long a time it gets too wet in there.

Do you have plants in the habitat? That really helps.


----------



## jbean7916 (Jul 28, 2011)

I'm not sure, i've never used a fogger. What type of substrate are you using? We use an ecoearth/topsoil mix with some moss and that seems to keep the humidity up even in our dry house.


----------



## Guggie (Jul 28, 2011)

The trick may be to start with the substrate moist already. The extra humidity from the fogger would probably keep it from evaporating as quickly. I'm not sure if that helps or not...


----------



## Fernando (Jul 28, 2011)

I have my fogger running 8 hours. One key thing that you have to remember with Repti-foggers is to use Distilled water. Tap water and drinking water has certain vitamins that will eat away at the coil and fan inside of the fogger. If you are using distilled water you can run that 8 hours on a medium to high setting and 12 on the lowest. 

Like the others, I'd suggest getting a more absorbent substrate and maybe try using plexiglass instead of the bag and towel. 

**Just a side note, if you have the lights sitting on top of the metal screen cover, you might be filtering out any UV rays. Is there any way you can hang the lights instead?


----------



## Nonameredfoot (Jul 28, 2011)

Thanks everyone for your suggestions  very helpful. Im using Ecoearth coconut substrate. I spray it in the AM but it doesnt stay wet long because the basking light dries it up. I bought a timer yesterday but have to return it, I plug it in and the light comes on but doesnt put any electricity out? very strange lol. Plexiglass? Where do you get that generally? Can they cut it to size? I do have a hanging lamp post for my night heat light but I read an article that mentioned using a metal screen to make sure glass wouldnt shatter into its cage if a bulb ever exploded...not sure how often something like this would actually happen lol, but made me a bit nervous so I got the screen as a safety precaution.


----------



## DesertGrandma (Jul 28, 2011)

don't know if this has already been mentioned, but you can pour some water into the substrate too when it gets dry


----------



## ina jordan (Jul 28, 2011)

i have a reptifogger and use a timer but they can be hard to set up but as joy said pour water in i have two redfoot tortoise a 5 year old female and a 2 year old male and this is my first time on today so hi from scotland .


----------



## Fernando (Jul 28, 2011)

Plexi glass is available at most if not all hardware stores. Bigger stores for example like Lowes, and Home depot can usually cut it to your size. If your light bulbs are exploding....you should probably stop buying from that manufacturer


----------



## Nonameredfoot (Jul 28, 2011)

Thanks again for the further tips and hints  Welcome ina jordan!


----------



## Nonameredfoot (Jul 28, 2011)

Thanks again for the further tips and hints  Welcome ina jordan!


----------



## Nonameredfoot (Jul 28, 2011)

Thanks again for the further tips and hints  Welcome ina jordan!


----------

